
How to Lose Weight - spking
https://medium.com/@AaronBleyaert/how-to-lose-weight-in-4-easy-steps-1f135f7e1dec
======
brad0
I haven't read good writing like this in a long time. Granted, I've been had a
lot of those same feelings earlier in life and managed them in similar ways.
But still, the writing made you feel what he felt.

~~~
bjwbell
It had me gripped.

